
U.S. Senator Introduces Bill to Ban Loot Boxes and Pay-to-Win Microtransactions - Reedx
https://kotaku.com/u-s-senator-introduces-bill-to-ban-loot-boxes-and-pay-1834612226
======
java-man
I guess all other problems facing the nation have been solved.

